# CAA - Capral Aluminium



## Dutchy3 (28 March 2006)

Great day today so got some. Bit riskly though as the weekly is yet to turn up.

Still could not ignore the daily pattern. Stands out on a line chart best


----------



## Dutchy3 (29 March 2006)

Some selling on the close today, else I'm happy to hold my anchor position long.

Lets see where support comes in for possible compounding opportunities


----------



## CanOz (30 May 2007)

This came up on a scan last nite, looks like accumulation to me, so i picked up some this morning, with a tight stop of course!

Cheers,


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (30 May 2007)

Why do both of your charts show a different price?

77cents 
Dutchy 1.40ish

Dutchy,

What is your target?


----------



## Kauri (30 May 2007)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Why do both of your charts show a different price?
> 
> 77cents
> Dutchy 1.40ish
> ...




 Snake... I think that Dutchies chart is 2006.. whereas Cannies is 2007....
     Cheers...
             Kauri


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (31 May 2007)

Kauri said:


> Snake... I think that Dutchies chart is 2006.. whereas Cannies is 2007....
> Cheers...
> Kauri




ha,ha...
I'll check the post date in future. I assumed it was recent 
I didn't even think about looking at that. Thanks for the help.

Cheers
Snake


----------



## Pythagerous (6 April 2009)

Anyone know alot about this company?

There shares have been travelling south for some time, however they recently appointed Phillip Jobe of Boral, and the share price jumped from 4c to 8c.


----------



## Pythagerous (16 April 2009)

Ok, I have been watching this company over the past couple of days, and I am hoping that someone might be able to explain something, that to me appears a little bit odd.

Their shares are currently fluctuating between 7.6c and 8.4c, however there is not a great deal of volume.

Over the past couple of days, there seem to have been some decent trades, at around $2000, and $5000 at around the 8.2c mark.

However over the same couple of days, there has been some bizarre trades. Yesterday there was 530 shares traded at 7.6c ($40.28) and today there is another trade of 480 shares at 7.6c ($36.48). I have noticed that this also happened a couple of days leading up aswell.

Why would someone be trading $40.28 worth of shares at a time, when brokerage would just about eat that up? Why does it keep happening at the 7.6c mark?

I understand that if shares are traded, and either the buyer or sellers trade is not fully matched, that there might be a small amount left over, but it is continually happenning, at the 7.6c mark, which seems a bit odd.

I don't really have a logical explanation to it, apart from the fact that for one reason or another, someone is trying to make it look as though the shares are trading constantly at around the 7.6c mark.

Any thoughts?


----------



## oldblue (16 April 2009)

GPG is the majority shareholder with about 53% when I last looked. So you could try asking Ron Brierley!

I made the mistake of following them into CAA a few years ago but cut my losses at about the 40c mark when there were a spate of cash issues. The theory always was that GPG were planning some rationalisation involving CAA and CSR's aluminium business but it's never happened. Whether it ever will is anyone's guess, IMO.
Perhaps someone's trying to establish a floor to pitch an offer, but that's pure speculation on my part.


----------



## nomore4s (16 April 2009)

This company is one of our suppliers and let me say they are the most useless company I have ever had the displeasure of dealing with.

They have supply & logistic problems, service is crap and management borders on incompetent. They must blow mountains of cash on freight alone - our monthly stock order of around $20k generally comes in 4-5 seperate deliveries all FIS.

The only reason we still deal with them is due to the actual product being very good. For a company with such good products to not be able to make money says it all imo.


----------



## Pythagerous (16 April 2009)

From the below article, it would appear that Capral have thrown their weight behind the new CEO in order to try and turn the company around. Whether this happens or not is anyones guess, but there was specualtion on the announcement of his appointment that it would.


*Boral top job for Severin *_

THE promotion of Boral's US boss, Emery Severin, now seems assured, with his main domestic rival, Phil Jobe, agreeing to try to resurrect the struggling aluminium products group Capral. 

Jobe will replace Robin Freeman, who quit after four years in the job yesterday. 

Jobe has been running Boral's cement division, which will be split into two, with Warren Davison running the construction arm and Mike Beardsell the cement division. 

Boral boss Rod Pearse's contract expires at year's end and while he is yet to confirm the move, he is widely expected to be retiring. 

Capral's largest shareholder is GPG and Jobe will take on a three-year contract with an unusual twist. 

His base pay will be $1.2 million year, plus a $300,000 sign, a minimum $800,000 a year for the first two years as a short-term incentive, long-term incentives and a generous option deals. 

If he leaves before the three years are up, other than for a cause, he will collect $4.4 million in termination pay less any base pay and short-term incentives paid. 

This means if he leaves after the first year, he would automatically collect $2.4 million. 

Boral's Severin has long been tipped as the man both chairman Ken Moss and Pearse have wanted as the next boss. _

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,25148810-5013407,00.html


----------



## oldblue (17 April 2009)

Just for the record, GPG had increased its holding in CAA to 75.6% as at 31 December 2008. ( GPG annual report)

GPG also disclosed AUD10m support for CAA since 31/12/08, presumably in the form of a loan.


----------



## Pythagerous (22 April 2009)

Nomore4s, I believe the new boss starts this week, and one would imagine that he would be addressing the issues that you highlighted.

Although your post paints a pretty poor picture of the company, it is promising to hear that despite all of their problems, you still use them because they have a great product. No doubt the new boss would know that the products they produce are quite good, and will be focusing on all of the other problems that are holding the company back.


----------



## nomore4s (22 April 2009)

Pythagerous said:


> Nomore4s, I believe the new boss starts this week, and one would imagine that he would be addressing the issues that you highlighted.
> 
> Although your post paints a pretty poor picture of the company, it is promising to hear that despite all of their problems, you still use them because they have a great product. No doubt the new boss would know that the products they produce are quite good, and will be focusing on all of the other problems that are holding the company back.




Problem is they are on their last chance with us. They have promised to address some issues and have changed a few things and we have agreed to give them 3 months to see how these changes go. We are apparently in the top 20 customers Aust wide for the product we use (showerscreens).

We have a few large jobs pending atm and if we do win these jobs we are going to give a rival supplier a chance to quote/supply for this large contract as it makes it worthwhile to change.

There is no doubt this company could be profitable if run correctly but it will be a hard job to change the culture and some of the structures this company currently has in place - I hope the new boss succeeds as it will also make my company more profitable


----------



## Pythagerous (27 April 2009)

There was an address from the Chairman and Managing Director made on Friday, you can view it in full here http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090424/pdf/31h6s9f75b6k61.pdf

Some interesting quotes from the Managing Director include:

_This is my eighth day in the job and visits to Capral's largest manufacturing and distribution facility at Bremer Park in Queensland as well as the Penrith manufacturing facility have occurred, with plans to spend time in Victoria, South Australia and Western Australia operations and with customers over the next 14 days. A number of one-to-one meetings have already taken place with managers and staff and more are scheduled. I will also be completing a strategic organisational review in the first 3 months._

&

_In closing, I am pleased with the clear mandate and support given by the Board to make necessary changes within Capral. I want to assure you that I will use my experience, skills and energy to contribute to the long sought after turnaround of Capral for the benefit of all stakeholders, including our shareholders._

The address from the Managing Director sounds quite encouraging. Although there is a lot of work to be done, it looks as though he is taking a sensible approach, by starting at the root of all the problems. It is also encouraging to learn that he is visiting customers, and hearing what they have to say. He sounds quite confident of a trunaround, however it is one thing to talk the talk, and another to walk the walk. In saying that though, he does have quite an impressive track record.


----------



## Pythagerous (5 May 2009)

Interesting article here for Capral http://www.marketwatch.com/news/sto...CC5D8-4008-48B2-8C38-A60EAFB44FA7}&dist=msr_1


----------



## Pythagerous (17 June 2009)

I see there is an announcment on a new CFO. Could be one of the changes that the company needs.

On the other hand though, one would need to hope that it is not a case of the CFO jumping out of a sinking ship.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090526/pdf/31hs5xxm9prp1y.pdf

Could potentially be a good move, considering the share price has continued to slide from $2.50 to below 10c in the time the recently resigned CFO was there.


----------



## Pythagerous (22 June 2009)

For a stock that has had very little interest of late, there have been some strong orders placed on the buy side.

438,733 @ 8c
92,500 @ 7.5c
116,258 @ 7c

There seems to be something brewing in the pipleine. Lets just hope that its not a sewer pipe.

Can you smell what the rock is cooking!!!


----------



## oldblue (22 June 2009)

It's probably a re-surfacing of the theory that one day GPG will be instrumental in a breaking up of CSR and a merging of CSR's and CAA's aluminium businesses ( and CRS's sugar business with Maryborough Sugar).
Given new legs by CSR's recent announcement.


----------



## Pythagerous (23 June 2009)

You are probably right old blue, but it seems to have given investors some legs on this forgotten stock

Today there were another 900,000 shares traded, as high as 9c.

The buy side has also just about bled the sell side dry.


----------



## Pythagerous (27 August 2009)

There is a trading halt for a pending announcement. The share price has been rising steadily over the past couple of months, so one would have to imagine that it is going to be positive.


----------



## dhaines (20 May 2010)

*CAA*

Hi,
Been looking at Capral (CAA) for a while now and I'm thinking that it may have reached its bottom price and be ready for a potentially massive turnaround. Of course any movement is a massive percentage when you are talking about a 20 cent share!
I bought in the day before yesterday at 17 cents and since then it has moved to 18cents and according to my comsec account there are almost as many buyers as sellers, 19 to 21, and the buyers are after more units. Also there the several momentum indicators i've been looking at seem to be moving toward the right direction.
There is stong support at 16cents so I've got a stop on at .155.

Was hoping I might to be able to get some thoughts/comments about whether people think its a good decision to buy into CAA
thanks


----------



## oldblue (20 May 2010)

CAA have had quite a few false starts at coming good over the last few years as witnessed by the frequent cash issues and assistance from major shareholder GPG.

Personally, I'd be looking for some evidence in the form of a stronger SP that the trend has turned around before taking a flyer on this one.


----------



## dhaines (20 May 2010)

Maybe you're right. Lets hope this time its not a false start cos I already bought into CAA. Guess time will tell.

Thanks for your help. I'll keep my eye closely on this one


----------

